# Review: The Book of Tapas



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Can you have too many tapas cookbooks?

A month ago, if you're a small-plates enthusiast as I am, I would have answered that question with a resounding "no!" I've got at least a half dozen books dealing specifically with tapas, pintxos, and their eastern Med cousins, mezze. Add in the tapas sections in general Spanish cookbooks, and that's quite a few.

To be sure, there are many repeats in these books. Sizzling Shrimp, and Albondigas, and Tortilla Espanole, to name a few, reappear time after time. But each of these books also contains numerous unique examples; enough of them, each time, to justify yet another addition to the small-tastes library.

Read the review of The Book of Tapas


----------

